# Anyone ready to get their gun camoflauged?



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

I have taken up a new hobby.  Everyone should have a camo job done on their gun!!  I used a very durable vinyl adhesive from 3m that is waterproof and guaranteed not to fade for 5 years.  Here are some of mine that I have done.  I am looking for some new projects!


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 7, 2007)

*camo guns*

That looks good. I have had some of mine done by Dura Coat here in columbus but it is expensive. Where are you located?


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

I am in Cumming which is about 30 miles up GA 400.  I can take hand delivery or we could work out shipping arrangements.  This nice thing about this material is if you ever decide to take it off, it is removable.  It is sealed the whole time though so you wont find any rust under it.


----------



## Corndog07 (Jan 7, 2007)

will it damage a wood stock?


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

Corndog07 said:


> will it damage a wood stock?



No not at all.  Even if you decide after 10 years to take it off, the wood will actually be less aged than if it was uncovered.  Just have to wipe some adhesive off.


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 7, 2007)

*camo guns*

Thanks for the info. I have a B-I-L that lives in Jasper and we go up to see him 3-4 times a year. I will contact you when I know we are headed your way.
What is the expected turn around time?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, I only do business with PSA'ers..................................

Just kidding...... 

Really, did you do both of the outfits ya'll are wearing as well..........

Just kidding again........ 

This one is for real though... I have an old Mossberg 20ga. Pump that I would like to get done. At present it is covered in cloth camo tape and krylon.

What would I need to do to prep it for your applications?
How long would you need to have the gun to complete it?
What patterns do I have to choose from?

The process is probably worth more than the gun, but I like what you have there, it looks good.

If you were to reclaim the PSA, I would let you give me a discount......

Yeah, you know it......just kidding again......


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh and here are the patterns available from left to right:
 advantage classic 
 advantage max 
 advantage timber 
 advantage wetlands
 mossy oak forest floor 
 mossy oak shadow grass 
 new mossy oak break up 
 realtree extra brown 
 realtree hard woods
 realtree hard woods green


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> What would I need to do to prep it for your applications?
> How long would you need to have the gun to complete it?
> What patterns do I have to choose from?



I will check with fulldraw to see if I am allowed to do......oh nevermind.   I forgot he is rubbing feet tonight. 

Prep is simply completely removing all of the duct tape and adhesive it leaves behind.  As far as the krylon (that is paint right?) it will not affect anything.  I will do the rest of the prep work.

I would need the gun about a week.

Patterns I posted.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

tgriffin said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a B-I-L that lives in Jasper and we go up to see him 3-4 times a year. I will contact you when I know we are headed your way.
> What is the expected turn around time?



Give me a couple of weeks notice that it will be delivered and I could have it complete in about 2 days from delivery.  I would need to know what pattern you would like so if I dont have it in stock I could order it.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jan 7, 2007)

You know I'm in!!! The work you done is awsome. I should have it by thursday or friday.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> You know I'm in!!! The work you done is awsome. I should have it by thursday or friday.



Cool.  Have you picked a pattern yet?


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah?!?! I think?!?!  uhhh it's gonna take me a minit. lol


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jan 7, 2007)

2nd row first one, and the bottom two. that looks real close to advatage.  Hey Mickey if you need those items, i'll be glad to advance you if you need them. I dont mind.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> 2nd row first one, and the bottom two. that looks real close to advatage.  Hey Mickey if you need those items, i'll be glad to advance you if you need them. I dont mind.



Just bring em when ya bring the gun, that will work just fine.   Mossy oak forest floor is the first one you referenced.  The last two are real tree hard woods and real tree hard woods green.  The first four pictured are the advantage patterns.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

By the way the mossy oak forest floor is what I am putting on my wifes gun so it will be ordered Friday.


----------



## Gun Docc (Jan 8, 2007)

toridak said:
			
		

> or we could work out shipping arrangements.



FYI here is a bit of information of interest to stay within the law and keep you out of trouble with the ATF


be careful of the shipping of firearms as it is required to have an FFL to ship guns across state lines however it is legal to ship within the same state and both parties being residents of same.

below is from the ATF online FAQ



> (B2) From whom may an unlicensed person acquire a firearm under the GCA? [Back]
> 
> A person may only acquire a firearm within the person’s own State, except that he or she may purchase or otherwise acquire a rifle or shotgun, in person, at a licensee's premises in any State, provided the sale complies with State laws applicable in the State of sale and the State where the purchaser resides. A person may borrow or rent a firearm in any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes.
> 
> [18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(b)(3), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]








> (B7) May a nonlicensee ship a firearm through the U.S. Postal Service?[Back]
> 
> 
> A nonlicensee may not transfer a firearm to a non-licensed resident of another State. A nonlicensee may mail a shotgun or rifle to a resident of his or her own State or to a licensee in any State. The Postal Service recommends that long guns be sent by registered mail and that no marking of any kind which would indicate the nature of the contents be placed on the outside of any parcel containing firearms. Handguns are not mailable. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun.
> [18 U.S.C. 1715, 922(a)(3), 922(a)(5) and 922 (a)(2)(A)]






> (B8) May a nonlicensee ship a firearm by common or contract carrier? [Back]
> 
> 
> A nonlicensee may ship a firearm by a common or contract carrier to a resident of his or her own State or to a licensee in any State. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun. In addition, Federal law requires that the carrier be notified that the shipment contains a firearm and prohibits common or contract carriers from requiring or causing any label to be placed on any package indicating that it contains a firearm.
> ...






an FFL license is also required if you take posession of a firearm not belonging to you and keep it overnight in your possesion

if a firearm is shipped to you and there to be worked on, it must be logged into an acquisition/disposition record book if kept on the premesis overnight and then logged out of the disposition record book once returned to the owner 

below is from the ATF online FAQ



> (I2) Does a gunsmith need to enter in a permanent "bound book" record every firearm received for adjustment or repair? [Back]
> 
> If a firearm is brought in for repairs and the owner waits while it is being repaired or if the gunsmith is able to return the firearm to the owner during the same business day, it is not necessary to list the firearm in the “bound book” as an "acquisition." If the gunsmith has possession of the firearm from one business day to another or longer, the firearm must be recorded as an “acquisition” and a “disposition” in the permanent "bound book" record.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jan 8, 2007)

those patterns are tricky, I'll make up my mind when i see it it in a little bigger pattern. I'll look it up.


----------



## Cowboy (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm deff. gonna send you mine. Do you bore sight the scope whne you take it off and reinstall it -or- you leve it on the weapon and work around it?
One more question - I dont know the type of cammo I need, I live in Dalton GA and I can tell you the stuff I hunt in is different . I can tell you "yep it's a tree, gota wiz like those dawgs?" but thats


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 8, 2007)

Cowboy said:


> I'm deff. gonna send you mine. Do you bore sight the scope whne you take it off and reinstall it -or- you leve it on the weapon and work around it?
> One more question - I dont know the type of cammo I need, I live in Dalton GA and I can tell you the stuff I hunt in is different . I can tell you "yep it's a tree, gota wiz like those dawgs?" but thats



I leave the scope on and work around.  I found out the hard way you do not want the material between ANY OF THE POINTS YOUR SCOPE CONNECTS TO THE RIFLE.  I personally like the mossy oak forest floor but I cant tell you if that is going to work for you.  The pattern pictured on mine is realtree hard woods green.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info gun doc!


----------



## BAMABUCK (Jan 8, 2007)

how much would you charge for a 60" recurve?


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jan 8, 2007)

where will this thread be moved to?


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 8, 2007)

It is in the hobby forum.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 8, 2007)

Those look GREAT! Good job!


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Jan 8, 2007)

How much would you charge to do a rifle stock? I would of course pay shipping both ways.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 8, 2007)

MrgreenJeans said:


> How much would you charge to do a rifle stock? I would of course pay shipping both ways.



Stock, no barrel?  $65


----------



## RATTLER (Jan 9, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE WHOLE GUN I AM THINK I HAVE THREE GUNS TO DO NO SCOPES


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 2 rifles with scopes pm me on the amount.  I live in Freehome close to Cumming.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 9, 2007)

RATTLER said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE WHOLE GUN I AM THINK I HAVE THREE GUNS TO DO NO SCOPES



PM sent.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 9, 2007)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I have 2 rifles with scopes pm me on the amount.  I live in Freehome close to Cumming.



PM sent.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt waz up


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 10, 2007)

I am going to get in trouble for staying up past my bedtime.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 12, 2007)

I finally got my website up and running!  It is about 75% complete.  www.bigbuckcamo.com


----------



## stev (Jan 15, 2007)

We will do my truck with mossy oak.See ya in the mid week.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

stev said:


> We will do my truck with mossy oak.See ya in the mid week.



 Looking forward to it!  Which mossy oak?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been thinking of remodeling our master bathroom....
Ever camo a toilet???


----------



## stev (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> Looking forward to it!  Which mossy oak?


Ill call ya tomorrow.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I've been thinking of remodeling our master bathroom....
> Ever camo a toilet???



No but it is urine resistant!  They call me tricamo.  I will try anything once.


----------



## aubie (Jan 15, 2007)

How much to do an entire shotgun?


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

aubie said:


> How much to do an entire shotgun?



Well normaly $95 but For a limited time Woodys members get a 5% discount and current or former military, leo's, teachers and fire fighters get a total of 10% off.  So either it would be $90.25 or $85.50.  That really is dirt cheap guys, only keeping so low to get this thing off the ground.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

243Savage said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> former deputy....5%
> +
> ...



Talk a walk with me to post 41 bro.  Come on, its OK, I'll hold your hand.  I know you are a little slow but do you see where it says "total of 10%"?  TOTAL being the operative word.  I thought we was tight and you ya go helping scooper rofl:  couldn't resist) to try and put me into ruin.  I have already done his BB gun 3 times and he keeps saying "the check won't bounce this time.  I promise!!"  Well everytime I deposit it you would think we dropped a rubber ball from outer space!!  Always trying to keep a good man down!!   


















So......can I do your gun?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> Talk a walk with me to post 41 bro. Come on, its OK, I'll hold your hand. I know you are a little slow but do you see where it says "total of 10%"? TOTAL being the operative word. I thought we was tight and you ya go helping scooper rofl: couldn't resist) to try and put me into ruin. I have already done his BB gun 3 times and he keeps saying "the check won't bounce this time. I promise!!" Well everytime I deposit it you would think we dropped a rubber ball from outer space!! Always trying to keep a good man down!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Torupduck,

that just ain't fair.....the last one was a fake money order...not a check.

Dang you know how to twist the truth to make you look good.

I still can't find the dang compass on my Red Ryder after you camo'd it.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Torupduck,



Now that made me laugh out loud!  Kids think I am crazy but that was a good one.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> Now that made me laugh out loud! Kids think I am crazy but that was a good one.


 
Sorry, the new spellcheck didn't catch that one..

My new rule: If spell check don't care, then I'm lettin it ride...


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Sorry, the new spellcheck didn't catch that one..
> 
> My new rule: If spell check don't care, then I'm lettin it ride...



Yep.  I believe moped and I are going to get along just fine!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

Could this be the most excitement we have ever had in the hobby room?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> Could this be the most excitement we have ever had in the hobby room?


 
send me a pm with your contact info. I am about ready to get that old 20 gauge done.
It doesn't have a compass, so it should be easier for you.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> send me a pm with your contact info. I am about ready to get that old 20 gauge done.
> It doesn't have a compass, so it should be easier for you.



Now why would you need a pm for my name?  I figured torupduck was hard to forget!

I will shoot it over.

Just so I am being fair to everyone...  Here yall go!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> Now why would you need a pm for my name? I figured torupduck was hard to forget!
> 
> I will shoot it over.
> 
> Just so I am being fair to everyone... Here yall go!


 
Do you sell magnifying glasses as well........????

I'm suppose to read that........


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh wait a minute, I've now got Internet Explorer 7, it has a zoom feature for the screen. There now I can read it.

Cool. If you don't have your free upgrade of IE7, you've gotta get it.

A lot of really useful features.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats what was in the stock of the bb gun!!  This whole time you thought it was a compass.  Explains why you were deer hunting at sandy plains and shallowford.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Oh wait a minute, I've now got Internet Explorer 7, it has a zoom feature for the screen. There now I can read it.
> 
> Cool. If you don't have your free upgrade of IE7, you've gotta get it.
> 
> A lot of really useful features.



Ooh!  Oooh!!  I got ya on this one!!   So does explorer 6!!





Sorry, I could have worded that different.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

Torupduck,

PM sent........

Scooper


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Torupduck,
> 
> PM sent........
> 
> Scooper



That was not a nice PM.  It was just a BB gun!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> That was not a nice PM. It was just a BB gun!


 

Just wondering.......would that camo stuff stick to Kenny's little gator???

Maybe you could make it a custom camo outfit.........


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Jan 15, 2007)

how about a 94 f150 reg cab


----------



## JR (Jan 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Just wondering.......would that camo stuff stick to Kenny's little gator???
> 
> Maybe you could make it a custom camo outfit.........



I wouldn't be able to find it then..... Besides the Mrs. POPPED him when I bought that gun safe!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 18, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I wouldn't be able to find it then..... Besides the Mrs. POPPED him when I bought that gun safe!!!


 
Man Kenny, are women cold blooded or what???


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Torupduck,

I'm gonna through that gun in the truck this morning just in case I can tear away at lunch or early this afternoon. I will call you prior to making that run.

Scooper


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds great Scooper!!  I will meet you if the forum FBI doesnt catch me first!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

COONDOG1717 said:


> how about a 94 f150 reg cab


Yes it is great on vehicles as long as there is no rust.  Even if there is we can get it, just take more prep work.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Just wondering.......would that camo stuff stick to Kenny's little gator???
> 
> Maybe you could make it a custom camo outfit.........


It would stick as well as kenny's wife's pan as it nailed me upside the head!!  She likes to be ablre to see the gator.  She has a gator phobia and if she cant see it you are in trouble!!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey deerslayer, it is coming right along!


----------



## deerslayer2 (Jan 18, 2007)

looking good cant wait to see finish product


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 21, 2007)

Did my old 20ga. eat up all of your rubbing alcohol trying to get the 20 years of sticky off from under the bow tape that was on my gun...???

   

Be gentle, she is my favorite gun....... 

You can tell by how I have treated it huh???


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought you told me to use acid?  Whats this rubbing alcohol?  Uh oh. 


No actually I need you to make a decision on trhe grass pattern you want.  Sheila, my designer, will be by your office tomorrow with samples.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 21, 2007)

toridak said:


> I thought you told me to use acid? Whats this rubbing alcohol? Uh oh.
> 
> 
> No actually I need you to make a decision on trhe grass pattern you want. Sheila, my designer, will be by your office tomorrow with samples.


 

I told you last time she came by.........the same pattern as that little grass skirt she was wearing.........


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 21, 2007)

here is sheila.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 21, 2007)

max 4


But where are the coconuts..........


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 21, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I told you last time she came by.........the same pattern as that little grass skirt she was wearing.........


I remember alot of things about her that day but her clothes are not one of them.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 21, 2007)

I will order right now!


----------



## Hunter Blair (Jan 25, 2007)

can you send me a PM with the price for an 870 12 gauge?


----------

